
Android phone hacking into my Wifi - xsofiixx
Hey everybody
Someone keeps entering my wifi, although I changed its name and password multiple times. 
I can see the name of the android which is the initial name, smth like android-638cf639cj397.<p>So I was wondering if there is any way I could find out who that guy is...?<p>I dont know what I should use as password, my password is pretty long, had nothing to do with my wifis name, it consists of capital letters and normal letters as well as numbers.<p>Any tips on how to make my wifi more secure?<p>Thank you in advance
======
yr-s
Control access to your wi-if network by forcing approval of your device mac
addresses?

~~~
xsofiixx
Thank you for the input, I just activated Mac-filter. I hope it helps :)

------
nom
If you already use WPA2, WPS is disabled and your password is strong, then one
of your devices in your network is compromised.

Most likely: the WiFi router itself.

------
emilburzo
Do you have WPS enabled by any chance?

There are quite a few routers vulnerable to WPS attacks.

Audit yourself with something like:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tester.wps...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tester.wpswpatester)

~~~
xsofiixx
The WPS is not enabled. I will have a look on that, thank you!

------
rootme
Possible is another device in your home. May be a camera?

~~~
xsofiixx
I do have a ebook! But would the ebook be called "android- _random_numbers_ "?
But anyway I will check that, thank you!

~~~
rootme
there is more devices that can show on your network.. did you have any tv
video box? or wireless device on the tv?

